# Best to apply Titebond glue to a large area?



## Joel_B

I glued some 2×3s together lengthwise and had to apply a lot of glue so I used a foam brush.
Ended up with way too much squeeze out and the foam brush soaked up a lot glue.
Is there a better way to apply the glue? Would a small roller be good?
This time I am heating it in some hot water so I can get a thinner coat.


----------



## NoThanks

I pour it on and used a notched trowel to spread it around. Start in the center with a little to see how it's covering then add as needed to get it all the way to the edges.


----------



## jerryminer

I get good results with a small "disposable" paint roller. I pre-load the roller with glue so it doesn't soak up any more. Afterward, I wash out the roller and use it again.


----------



## Bogeyguy

Old paint brush, you can thin the glue some also with h2O.


----------



## BLarge

I use old credit cards. Easy to spread, and easy to skim some off if it's too much


----------



## crank49

I use old credit cards for glue spreaders..
You can make your own notches with tin snips.


----------



## intelligen

I think Rockler sells a glue roller kit which has hard rollers instead of porous foam rollers. I would think any hard roller would work. I just use one of those silicone brushes, but I like the credit card and trowel ideas too.


----------



## a1Jim

Joel
Pour some glue on the surface and then use a scrap piece of Formica or a bondo spreader to spread evenly over the surface.


----------



## timbertailor

Rockler sells these. Works great.


----------



## TheWoodenOyster

A flat scrap is what I use. Anything in the trash with a straight edge works.


----------



## paxorion

> Rockler sells these. Works great.
> 
> - timbertailor


That's what I use. I also use thin strips of wood when the workpiece is wider.


----------



## Joel_B

Tried the credit card. Worked pretty good and didn't waste much glue.
Also but blue tape along the edges and hardly got any glue on the surface.
Only problem was I didn't notice one piece was not aligned when I clamped it.
Now I get some practice with the hand plane.
Good thing its only a router stand and cheap DF.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

These work well. Can be had in many sizes.


----------



## macatlin1

I used a foam roller and carefully washed out the glue (lots of glue) then one day I forgot and left the foam roller out and the glue dried. I decided to try it anyway and found out the hardened foam acted like a hard rubber roller. Worked great! And I could easily control how much glue I applied.

The trick I found to making a round roller is to store the wet foam roller with the shaft vertical so the glue runs to the end and doesn't make a lump or flat spot on one side.

The above desktop shows just how many pieces I had to glue together!


----------



## NoThanks

Glad the notched trowel worked out for you. 
I usually make mine about 6" wide out of a scrap pc of laminate. I cut the notches on my bandsaw usually leaving about an 1/8 in between notches. Height of the notch and spacing of notches is experimental depending what your glueing and how much glue you want on it.


----------



## Gene01

Borrow your wife's pinking shears and cut those credit card edges. Just don't tell her.


----------



## JayT

I use a 4 inch wide plastic putty knife that I made notches in. Works well (I like having the handle) and easy to clean whether the glue is wet or dry.


----------



## a1Jim

There's no need for notches when gluing pieces together,typically trowels with notches are used for tile work.


----------



## NoThanks

> There s no need for notches when gluing pieces together,typically trowels with notches are used for tile work.
> 
> - a1Jim


Each there own! I like how the notches even the glue lines and makes it a consistent level. 
Typically, Flat bondo spreaders are used for filling bondo.


----------



## a1Jim

Iwud4u
Yes we all have our own way to do things,I've used bondo spreaders for 30 years with no need to make the glue surface perfectly level,that's what clamping does.
If folks like notched spreaders more power to them. In my opinion notches nether help or hurt a glue up unless your gluing veneer,in that application I believe notches help.


----------



## rad457

I use Ink rollers, Made from Silicone so very easy cleanup.


----------



## BillWhite

Gene wins the glue spreader award. 
The prize is in the mail from Zambia.
BTW, he posted his idea just before I could post the same.
Bill


----------



## NoThanks

> Iwud4u
> Yes we all have our own way to do things,I ve used bondo spreaders for 30 years with no need to make the glue surface perfectly level,that s what clamping does.
> If folks like notched spreaders more power to them. In my opinion notches nether help or hurt a glue up unless your gluing veneer,in that application I believe notches help.
> 
> - a1Jim


It wud have been just as easy to say I prefer spreading glue with a bondo spreader. No need to have added the sarcastic remark about notched trowels. In fact there was no reason at all to even bring up notched trowels in your reply!
This is a site for sharing ideas. I respect everybody's ideas and only offer my own.
Because of comments like that, it makes me not want to comment. Besides, there are enough know-it-alls to provide answers anyway.


----------



## a1Jim

I did not mean for anything I said to be sarcastic. Sorry if you took it that way. We both have a right to our opinion. I expressed mine not meaning yours is wrong,I don't pretend to"know it all" Like many things in woodworking we all have our way of doing things that works for us. I teach woodworking so sometimes I may overstate things. I apologize if I offended you.
Merry Christmas


----------



## daddywoofdawg

cereal box cut to size,when done toss.


----------



## Joel_B

I am surprised and thankful for all the different methods mentioned.
Like no two pieces of wood are the same, everybody has their way of applying glue and I am sure they all have their merits. I will continue to experiment and find what works best for me.
I think I have a rubber roller so I may give that a try next time.


----------



## a1Jim

That's the best way,is to find out what you like and what works for you.
I even know guys that spread glue around with their hands crazy as it sounds. Too messy for me )


----------



## DrDirt

Mastic Spreader,,, Used for gluing down vinyl flooring.

I put the boards on edge so that I have a single wide surface…. so no I don't always apply glue to both faces.
I find glue on both faces just ends up on the drop cloth anyway.

I do glue both sides with woods like Oak that are very open pored. But not Cherry/Walnut or Maple.










Manufacturer Name: RED DEVIL
UPC: 75339229477
•Rigid cold rolled steel
•Shaped to fit one gallon can
•Use to apply adhesive on rubber-
•and plastic material
•Size: 6-3/8"

*SIZE:1/16×1/32"*

I like the steel - it works well and is easy to clean up - - even if I have been too slow to wash it.


----------



## wseand

I use my finger, who knew. I'm not cutting any notches in it either.


----------



## Gene01

I'm really sloppy. All those nice rows of glue that the notches in a credit card make lets me think I'm neat.


----------



## wseand

We certainly do not want that Gene.


----------



## pjones46

This is why I really like Lumberjocks…..the pithia of great ideas to solve a problem. I learned today. Thank you LJ members.


----------



## a1Jim

> This is why I really like Lumberjocks…..the pithia of great ideas to solve a problem. I learned today. Thank you LJ members.
> 
> - pjones46


Ditto


----------



## Gene01

Bill, I'm easily entertained. At 74 years of age, making little rows of glue is often the highlight of my day. 
Seriously, I've tried almost every method mentioned here and still use most of them. I'm an eclectic glue spreader.


----------



## wseand

Cheap and easy Gene, thats the way we like ya.


----------

